# 1986 300zx(t)



## DEWtheMCCOY (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi I bought my first Nissan today. I got a 1986 turbo 300zx in pretty good condition, needs some work but want to fix it up and make a fun drift car out of it. I'm 17 years old so this is new to me. Any ideas and help to make it perform better and recommended parts? I wanna do all the work myself so i can learn. Thanks in advance, Jordan

P.S. Does anyone have any pictures of one that they have fixed up? To help me with ideas


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

z31performance.com
xenonz31.com
redz31.net


----------

